# TCTP/ 206 miles with 9500 ft of climbing.



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am planning on riding LOTOJA (206 miles and 9500 ft of climbing) again this year and using the TCTP in the weeks up to the race. I rode it last year and the three major passes killed me. It started with knee pain at mile 70, back pain followed, and both stayed with me for the rest of the day. I finished and my knee immediately swelled and stayed that way for a week. 

This year I am adopting a more structured training program and I was planning on using the TCTP Experienced Century Program. The problem I have is that it doesn't include any climbing. No hill repeats or major climbs. Should I tweak the program and add some climbing intervals?

Finishing with a decent time means I have to be able to stay with the peloton on the climbs.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

If you want to climb OK, especially in a long race like LOTOJA, you should probably train with some climbs in your program. Depending on the field, however, LOTOJA is more about eating and drinking properly to keep up your power over the long haul. 

If in your particular field this time you happen to get some real Agro guys who want to put it to the pack on the first few Utah passes...you will probably be as well off grabbing on to some smaller group and re-digesting the 'dummies', one by one, the guys who decided to try to go all out right from the start...or to attack early in the race...

That is a great race. Lots of ways it can play out, lots depends on who's there and how the weather is..But no matter what, you have to fuel well to finish that race well...Nobody can race ~10hrs on 'stored-up food'. 

I'd advise doing some long hard training rides and work out a fueling, eating and drinking program that you know will work...then do not change anything at all for the LOTOJA race itself...I did that event in the past and was a little short on my 'tested' food..about one feed short....I substituted another similar food, but one I had not trained with, and I found I couldn't stomach that food...I only made it from Alpine to Jackson on Pepsi Cola and I had no kick at all...Do your feed homework...


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

Fueling was actually one of my stronger points. I may have eaten too much as I had some stomach cramping around the century mark. But the last 70-80 miles felt great. Legs felt good and strong all the way to Jackson. Really the ride was fantastic once the three major climbs were done. 

So hills being one of my weak points, I don't want to suffer like I did last year. Granted I did the ride weighing 265. I am down to 243 and losing a few pounds a week. The goal being to be under 200 by summer. That will help a lot. 

I have also been doing alot of strength conditioning over the winter. My legs are stronger now than when I did LOTOJA. Included in that is a good dose of core work to improve my comfort on the bike. But my power has definitely gone up. 

I would like to climb well. I realize with my build (6' 2" and nothing like Andy Schleck) I'm not going to be elite, but I definitely want to be respectable. So that's the goal. The question is can it be accomplished using power intervals and the SS intervals in the TCTP? Or would I be better served incorporating hill repeats.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Never read up on the TCTP. 

Uphill intervals are the only way I have ever been able to (just slightly) improve my climbing...and I am in your boat, too...6'1" and about 170 at racing weight...no climber's build here...


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Clyde250 said:


> I would like to climb well. I realize with my build (6' 2" and nothing like Andy Schleck) I'm not going to be elite, but I definitely want to be respectable. So that's the goal. The question is can it be accomplished using power intervals and the SS intervals in the TCTP? Or would I be better served incorporating hill repeats.


Power doesn't know whether it's being applied uphill or not. As long as you have the gearing to use the cadence that you've trained at, the fact that you don't train on hills isn't so important. X minutes at Y watts and Z cadence feels pretty much the same no matter how far you go. Of course, your position or posture may be different on those climbs than on the flats, which may cause some discomfort, and racing on long climbs is as much about being able to go with the surges as it is about being able to make the necessary average power over the duration of the climb (except on consistently very steep climbs where there really is no aerodynamic benefit from drafting, but even then there's a mental benefit in being with the pack).


----------

